
Show HN: Hello, a CLI tool for managing social media - omn1
https://github.com/hello-rust/hello
======
omn1
I built this out of frustration with existing services like Buffer, which are
not really hackable and don't work from the commandline.

What's missing right now is support for Patreon and Discourse, which might be
tough, because Patreon doesn't have an endpoint for publishing content [1] and
Discourse only allows admins to create API tokens (afaict).

For Patreon, I actually tried controlling a web-browser to publish content,
but I failed because of the captcha.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/patreon/comments/5p97zr/create_post...](https://www.reddit.com/r/patreon/comments/5p97zr/create_post_via_api/)

